# Can U Run Insert Tooling On A Rf-30 Size Mill



## seanb (Oct 5, 2015)

Just wondering I made a dovetail cutter for my mill based on randy Richards design which I saw on youtube. I hammered like hell when I tried to cut with it. Not sure if it was made wrong or if my mill simply insnt strong enough

Also bought a 1" and 1/2 insert end mill. Can you run these on a small machine.

I cant get a fly cutter to work at all.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 5, 2015)

My PM25 handles a three insert face mill with no problem, It cuts a 1 1/2" circle. but I take very light cuts, abut.020 max. In aluminum I run it about 1200 rpm.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 5, 2015)

I would bet your problem with flycutting is in the grind of the tool, you must have relief so it does not rub but cuts.

michael


----------



## Andre (Oct 5, 2015)

For reference, a flycutter tool bit is a standard LH lathe tool. I find AL-5 carbide cutters work well.

Not my photo: http://s20.photobucket.com/user/michael0100/media/DSC_3151-large.jpg.html


----------



## middle.road (Oct 6, 2015)

Make sure that you have a positive rake.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 13, 2015)

How much meat are you trying to cut? If not much maybe your head bearings are bad. Make sure your Gibs are not loose , was the spindle locked ? Lots of things can be wrong or missed.


----------



## countryguy (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll bite-  HAd to look up the Vid.   check out the dog in the first scenes.  Too funny.


----------



## stupoty (Oct 16, 2015)

I use a fly cutter on my rf 25 quite a lot. It can be noisy but cuts ok.

Is the spinly a little lose?  I had the fly cutter making some rediculouse amount of noise one day and tightening the quill "gib" helped some and I put oil on the splines which seemed to help reduce the noise from bounceing as it cut.  (I had been using the top speed a lot i think a lot of oil driped out of the bearings.

Stuart


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 16, 2015)

A RF-30 is a mill and drill machine if I searched correctly.  Snug up the table clamps so there is a little resistance to reduce any play in the feed screws. It happens to all of us sometimes on bigger milling machines. Sometimes figuring out the problem can be frustrating.  The other writers have given sound advise.  

Good luck with your projects


----------

